# Buffalo Blizzard and My 1332



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

[object Url]


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice! 
seems South Buffalo is the place to be for snow this year..
(and most years!) 

Scot


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

It's a sickness but part of me is very jealous of the snow Buffalo got this year. I would have been running the blower every few hours just to make sure it didn't ever get so high that my blower couldn't make a pass.

In all reality I wouldn't want to get hit with that for any reason other than to give my snowblowers a workout.


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

scipper77 said:


> It's a sickness but part of me is very jealous of the snow Buffalo got this year. I would have been running the blower every few hours just to make sure it didn't ever get so high that my blower couldn't make a pass.
> 
> In all reality I wouldn't want to get hit with that for any reason other than to give my snowblowers a workout.


 That's the secrete, gotta keep up with the snow falling, many that depended on a hired plow truck were stranded and took days to dig out because of the snow accumulation. 

Last year my plow guy did such a horrible job, a little birdie told me to buy a big #ss blower and do it my self.

Boy did I get lucky, LOL

Plus I like toys, a win win for me

David


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm originally from Chautauqua County and live now in the Hudson Valley. Unless we get a Noreaster here we don't get too much snow, so I'm kinda jealous as well. Were you around for the Blizzard of 77? We had enough last year that I had to shovel roofs. My little HS624 kept up if you got out there early and often.


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

dhazelton said:


> I'm originally from Chautauqua County and live now in the Hudson Valley. Unless we get a Noreaster here we don't get too much snow, so I'm kinda jealous as well. Were you around for the Blizzard of 77? We had enough last year that I had to shovel roofs. My little HS624 kept up if you got out there early and often.


 Yes I was around for 77, this last snow fall was much higher, we didn't have the wind this time, just pure dumping.
We got another I say 18" last week (after everything from Nov melted).

Gotta say, the Honda is broken in by now.

I still cant believe how far it shoots snow, people have never seen anything like it, lol

David


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

david less said:


> I still cant believe how far it shoots snow, people have never seen anything like it, lol


 Don't ya just love that.....


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

David, that's what my house looked like last yr. This yr all I see is grass.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Very nice, David. And you're making many of us jealous as we endure the snow-less winter.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Nothing like a good old Western New York winter. This was probably about 1970. My dad trying to open up the mouth of our drive outside of Silver Creek with his poor little Toro.


----------



## Chadly1980 (Nov 24, 2014)

Excellent! I have been waiting for threads like this with the large Buffalo snow fall. Videos would be even better!

I also have the sickness...I wish I could do the whole neighborhood when we get a big dump but we rarely get a big dump in SE Wisconsin. Few inches here or there.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the first one the most. With the lights on.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's quite a bit of the white stuff


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

We only got about 2.5 feet here in north Cheektowaga, just west of the Airport. My '62 Ariens 6HP cut through it fine, but she's getting a little tired. Think she be needing new points. It's been a heck of a year here on snowblowers. I just got one customer repair done and I've got 4 others waiting......


----------

